# McCormick XTX200



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

What do you guys think of the McCormick xtx200? My closest dealer would be five hours away.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

They're like a cousin to the CaseIH. Some MCCormicks share quite a few parts with Case IH. A lot of the MCCormicks have Perkins or Iveco diesels. 
My smaller McCormick CX110 shared a similar cab with the bigger MCCormicks. It was roomy, had a sunroof, good HVAC.
I thought mine and the overall McCormick lineup was lacking finish quality, but they do sell cheap and have a lot of features.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole.....your last sentence is the deal killer.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> I wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole.....your last sentence is the deal killer.


Ya that is a problem for me; it would make problems getting parts a problem, and we all know that no matter how go of a tractor we own there is going to be times when things break and need to be repaired. I have to admit it is kind of tempting; I could get a lot new tractor, but I am not sure that they would be better. It could end being like my uncles Hesston; that tractor is a piece of foreign junk. He put a lot of money into that tractor and will not get rid of it. My opinion is it is running get rid of it before it breaks down again; I talked to a local mechanic today and he help me make up my mind about getting rid of my Massey. Before I was kind of on the fence with the dang thing, but as of today it is going to either be traded or it is going to the auction. Not going to put more money into that thing.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think they build purty good eq....they have always struggled with dealer network.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not directly familiar with the XTX. Going by looks, they are an extensive evolution of the CIH MX150/170. Google is your friend.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It is temping. I found one for about the same price as the Case IH 7130 that I have been looking at; it is only nine years old, but I am still leaning toward the 7130 even though it is a 30 year old tractor. It seems I keep looking at other tractors but I always keep leaning toward the 7130


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've been told the from a McCormick owner the med HP tractors are pretty good,he has a 125?? But the lg hp had ALOT of issues.A friend has a 200?? He has been trying to get rid of,it's had issues.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was lucky to have a McCormick dealer an hour away. I did need a few parts and they were there very quickly. 
If you have a CaseIH dealer nearby, many parts can be shared with McCormick. 
Seems like Anymore with parts, I call and they're on my doorstep in 2-3 days if they're not in stock at the dealer.
I don't know which one you'd be better off with, but if parts fast availability is paramount, I'd go with the case-IH. If creature comforts and modern layout are more important, I'd go with the XTX. You'll be able to get parts, but it won't be as fast. The dealership network seemed to be growing. While I owned mine, another dealer actually took on McCormick and I actually had 2 dealers to chose from.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole.....your last sentence is the deal killer.


I can't say dealer proximity bothers me for a tractor. It's nice but I can't really recall needing too many emergency parts that I could get same day. Baler or other hay equipment is a bit different, as there are more consumable parts there that it's nice to be able to grab locally as necessary.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd be careful with that one . That is a model that pioneered electronic engine management which included a link to the transmission power boost for the PTO etc etc. ... If you're very early in that series. Definitely be careful. Do a little research


----------

